# ما معنى الايه 31 و32 من انجيل متى



## lo siento_mucho (18 أبريل 2011)

كنت بقرا في  انجيل متى فوقفت هنا عند الايتين وحبيت اعرف معناها اكتر 
فطرحت السؤال هنا
*[COLO31 لذلك أقول لكم: كل خطية وتجديف يغفر للناس، وأما التجديف على الروح فلن يغفر للناس

R="DarkGreen"]32 ومن قال كلمة على ابن الإنسان يغفر له، وأما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يغفر له، لا في هذا العالم ولا في الآتي


هل هناك خطايا لا يغفر الله عنها  مثل التجديف ع الروح القدس؟؟
واذا الانسان الغير المؤمن بالسيد المسيح تاب وامن بعمل الروح القدس
فهل فالله لن يغفر له التجديف ع الروح القدس قبل ايمانه وخلاصه؟؟؟*​


----------



## Critic (18 أبريل 2011)

> هل هناك خطايا لا يغفر الله عنها مثل التجديف ع الروح القدس؟؟



*التجديف على الروح القدس اى الاستمرار فى رفضه حتى الموت*
*(لا تطفئوا الروح) (تس 5 : 19)*

*الروح القدس فى الكتاب المقدس هو من يبكتنا على خطايانا و يسكب داخلنا محبة الله*
*و ثمار الروح "محبة فرح سلام طول اناه لطف ايمان صلاح وداعة تعفف"*
*و ثمر الروح "كل صلاح و بر وحق" (افسس 5 : 9)*
*و هو القوة التى تعطى الانسان الرجاء "رو 15 :3)*

*فبأستمرار رفض الانسان لعمل و شركة الروح و مقاومته و تجديفه عليه يفقد كل هذا و يكون بلا اى بر او صلاح و لم يعد يسلك بحسب الروح بل بحسب الجسد...و فى الجسد موت و فى الروح حياة ... و بذلك لن يحظى بأى ثمر روحى و سيموت ادبيا و روحيا*

*لكن أن تاب يغفر الله له خطيته*
*لانه معنى توبته ان هناك روح داخله و لم يقاوم عمله و تاب*

*اما ان لم يتب حتى مماته فهو قاوم الروح و جدف عليه حتى النهاية لذلك لن يغفر الرب له*




> واذا الانسان الغير المؤمن بالسيد المسيح تاب وامن بعمل الروح القدس
> فهل فالله لن يغفر له التجديف ع الروح القدس قبل ايمانه وخلاصه؟؟؟


*سيغفر له بالتاكيد فتوبته تعنى انه قبل الروح و لم يقاومه*


----------



## bob (18 أبريل 2011)

*توضيح صغير بس علي كلام اخي كريتيك 
هل تعلمي ما هي خطية التجديف علي الروح القدس؟؟؟؟
ببساطة حديكي مثالان
1- الانتحار اي فقدان الرجاء في عمل الروح داخلة و يرفض الحياه التي اعطاه لها الله  فكيف يتوب بعد الانتحار؟؟؟
2- ترك الشخص لمسيحيته و التحول الي دين اخر يرفض عمل الروح داخله اللي بترشده الي اقوال الله و العمل بها و الايمان اللي هي احدي ثمار الروح كما اوضح اخي بس في الحاله ديه له فرصه في الرجوع و التوبة و يغفر الله له خطيته و لكن ان لم يرجع و يتب فبهذا قد جدف علي الروح القدس 
*


----------



## Michael (18 أبريل 2011)

*  سنوات مع إيميلات الناس!
  أسئلة اللاهوت والإيمان والعقيدة​ **      [FONT=أعرف أن كلمة باراكليت كلمة يونانية تعني "من يشكر كثيراً"، أليس هذا صحيح؟  فإذا قلتم أنها تعني الروح القدس، فمن أين أتيتم بهذا؟!]   سؤال:   تزعجني جداً الآية التي تقول: "كل خطية وتجديف يُغفَر للناس. وأما التجديف على    الروح القدس فلن يُغفَر للناس" (مت31:12). وأحياناً أظن أنني وقعت في خطية    التجديف هذه، فأقع في اليأس.. أرجو أن تشرح لي ما معنى التجديف على الروح القدس؟    وكيف أنه لا مغفرة لها في هذا الدهر ولا في الدهر الآتي؟! وعدم المغفرة هذا، كيف    يتفق مع رحمة الله ووعوده الكثيرة..؟![/FONT]

**     [FONT=أعرف أن كلمة باراكليت كلمة يونانية تعني "من يشكر كثيراً"، أليس هذا صحيح؟  فإذا قلتم أنها تعني الروح القدس، فمن أين أتيتم بهذا؟!]  سؤال آخر: هل التفسير هو عن التجديف العادي أم خص السيد      المسيح الأشخاص الذين أمامه وقالو ان به روحا نجسة فقط لأنهم أهانو روح الله      بداخله؟ وهل هناك اي نوع من الخطايا لا يسامح عنها الله مهما بلغ حجمها وليس      لصاحبها مغفرة الى الأبد؟[/FONT]


**      الإجابة: 
          مخاوفك هذه هي    محاربة من **الشيطان ليوقعك في اليأس.  فاطمئن..  أما معنى التجديف على الروح،    والخطية التي بلا مغفرة، فسنشرحه هنا بمعونة الرب..
   ليس التجديف على    الروح القدس blasphemy    against the Holy Spirit هو عدم الإيمان بالروح القدس ولاهوته وعمله، وليس هو أن تشتم الروح    القدس!  فالملحدون إذا آمنوا، يغفر      الله لهم عدم إيمانهم القديم وسخريتهم بالله    وروحه القدوس..  كذلك كل الذين تبعوا مقدونيوس في هرطقته وإنكاره لاهوت الروح    القدس، لما تابوا قبلتهم      الكنيسة وأعطتهم الحل والمغفرة.
   إذن، ما هو التجديف    على الروح القدس؟ وكيف لا يغفر؟
* *



St-Takla.org Image: The Holy Spirit* *
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          روح الله القدوس - الروح القدس*​*            التجديف على الروح القدس، هو الرفض الكامل الدائم لكل عمل للروح القدس في    القلب..  رفض يستمر مدى الحياة.
   وطبعاً نتيجه لهذا    الرفض، لا يتوب الإنسان، فلا يغفر الله له.
   إن الله من حنانه    يقبل كل توبة ويغفر.  وهو الذي قال "من يقبل إليَّ، لا أخرجه خارجاً" (إنجيل      يوحنا 37:6).     وصدق القديسون في قولهم: **"لا توجد خطية بلا مغفرة، إلا التي بلا توبة".
   فإذا مات الإنسان    في خطاياه، بلا توبة، حينئذ يهلك، حسب قول الرب "إن لم تتوبوا، فجميعكم كذلك    تهلكون" (أنجيل لوقا 5:13).
   إذن، عدم التوبة    حتى الموت، هي الخطية الوحيدة التي بلا مغفرة.  فإذا كان الأمر هكذا، يواجهنا هذا    السؤال:     هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
      ما علاقة عدم التوبة بالتجديف على الروح القدس؟
   علاقة واضحة.     وهي أن الإنسان لا يتوب، إلا بعمل الروح فيه.  فالروح القدس هو الذي يبكت    الإنسان على الخطية (يو8:16).      (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) وهو الذي يقوده في    الحياة الروحية ويشجعه عليها.  وهو القوة التي تساعد على كل عمل صالح.
      ولا يستطيع أحد أن يعمل عملاً روحياً، بدون شركة الروح القدس.
   فإن رفض شركة      الروح القدس (2كو14:13)، لا يمكن أن يعمل خيراً على الإطلاق!  لأن كل أعمال البر، وضعها    الرسول تحت عنوان "ثمر الروح" (رسالة      بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 22:5).  والذي بلا ثمر على الإطلاق، يُقطع    ويُلقى في النار كما قال الكتاب (آنجيل      متى 10:3؛ يوحنا 6،4:15).
      الذي يرفض الروح إذن: لا يتوب، ولا يأتي بثمر روحي..
   فإن كان رفضه    للروح، رفضاً كاملاً مدى الحياة، فمعنى ذلك أنه سيقضي حياته كلها بلا توبة، وبلا    أعمال بر، وبلا ثمر الروح. وطبيعي أنه سيهلك.  وهذه الحالة هي التجديف على الروح    القدس.
   إنها ليست أن    الإنسان يُحزِن الروح (سفر أفسس 30:4)، ولا أن يطفئ الروح (رسالة      تسالونيكي الأولى 19:5)، ولا أن يقاوم الروح    (سفر أعمال الرسل 51:7)، إنما هي رفض كامل دائم للروح، فلا يتوب، ولا يكون له ثمر في حياة البر.
   وهنا يواجهنا سؤال    يقوله البعض، ويحتاج إلى إجابة:
      ماذا إذا رفض الإنسان كل عمل للروح، ثم عاد وقبله وتاب؟
      نقول إن توبته وقبوله للروح، ولو في آخر العمر، يدلان على أنه روح الله مازال    يعمل فيه ويقتاده للتوبة.  إذن لم يكن رفضه للروح رفضاً كاملاً دائماً مدى    الحياة.  فحالة كهذه ليست هي تجديفاً على الروح القدس، حسب التعريف الذي ذكرناه.
      إن الوقوع في خطية لا تغفر، عبارة عن حرب من حروب      الشيطان.
   لكي يوقِع الإنسان    في اليأس، ويهلكه باليأس.  ولكي يوقعه في الكآبة التي لا تساعده على أي عمل روحي.
   أما صاحب السؤال    فأقول له: مجرد سؤالك يدل على إهتمامك بمصيرك الأبدي.  وهذا من عمل الروح فيك.     إذن ليست هذه حال تجديف على الروح.
   بقى أن نجيب على    الجزء الأخير من السؤال:
      هل تتفق عدم المغفرة، مع مراحم الله؟!
   أقول أن الله مستعد    دائماً أن يغفر، ولا يوجد شيء يمنع مغفرته مطلقاً.  ولكن المهم أن يتوب الإنسان    ليستحق المغفرة..
   فإن رفض الإنسان للتوبة، يظل الرب ينتظر توبته ولو في آخر لحظات الحياة، كما حدث    مع اللص اليمين..  فإن رفض الإنسان أن يتوب مدى الحياة، ورفض كل عمل للروح فيه    إلى ساعة موته، يكون هو السبب في هلاك نفسه، وليس الله الرحوم هو السبب، تبارك    اسمه...*​*http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...iveness-Blasphemy-against-the-Holy-Ghost.html*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أبريل 2011)

*لا حبيبتى لايوجد خطية لا يغفرها الله طالما يوجد توبة 
تعرفى ايه الخطية التى ليست لها مغفرة ؟هى الخطية التى بلا توبة 
اما التوبة نفسها فهى اصلا عمل الروح القدس فى قلب الانسان وتبكت الانسان على خطاياه 
كتير من غير المؤمنين والملحدين جدفوا على الله وعلى الروح القدس بأفظع الكلمات قبل ايمانهم لكن عندما استجابوا لنداء المسيح وامنوا تغيروا تماما واصبحوا قديسين والرب قبل توبتهم 

التجديف المقصود هنا هو الاستمرار فى التجديف على الروح القدس الى الموت ورفض التوبة نهائيا 
وايضا المسيح فى هذا الموقف كان يكلم الاشخاص الواقفين امامه لانهم جدفوا على الروح القدس وقالوا انه روح نجس ورفضوا عمل الروح القدس الواضح تماما امام اعينهم ورفضوا التوبة نهائيا 
حبيبتى الكتاب المقدس واضح يقول لانه ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين وعادل حتى  يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل اثم 
يطهرنا من كل اثم بلا استثناء 
ودم المسيح يسوع ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية 
كل خطية بلا اى استثناء 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

*التجديف على الروح القدس هي نوع خطية مفيش توبة عنها إذا استمرت
مش زي الكذب أو الزنى أو ..... إلخ

ببساطة ممكن شخص يفضل كذاب لحد مايموت ، ولكن بالتوبة يغفر له 
والطبيعي ان مفيش بني ادم بلا خطية .

انما اللي فضل يجدف ورافض عمل الروح إلي الموت !!!
يغفر له ازاي ؟
هو اصلا بتجديفه على الروح فهو رافض التوبة نفسها
فإزاي يكون بيجدف على الروح وبيتوب !

ومن هنا فهي خطية بلا توبة
ومن هنا هي خطية لا تغفر ...
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 أبريل 2011)

*الخطية التى ليست لها مغفرة هى الخطية التى بلا توبة

التجديف علي الروح القدس هو ورافض عمل الروح ( التوبة ) إلي الموت علشان كدة مش في مغفرة
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أبريل 2011)

*شكرااااااا كتير اخوتي ع الردود والشرح
انا فهمت دلوقتي معنى الايتين

ربنا يبارككم اخوتتي
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أبريل 2011)

ابكى على عمرى الذى ضاع قبل ايمانى بيسوع المسيح


----------

